# 2007 agenda



## Bill The Grill Guy

Well, this is what I am hoping to compete in as My Side of the Mountain BBQ competiton team: 

April 20, 21 Salisbury MD
April 27, 28 Norlfolk VA
May 19, 19 Danville VA
June 1, 2 Lincolnton NC (maybe)
July 27, 28 Stevensville MD
Aug 24, 25 New Holland PA
Sept 14, 15 Snow Shoe WV
Sept 21, 22 New Market VA (Bill's Grill vs Gary's BBQ)
Sept 28, 29 Clarence NY (just to hang with the yankee boyz)
Oct 26, 27 Lynchburg TN


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, this is what I am hoping to compete in as My Side of the Mountain BBQ competiton team:
> 
> April 20, 21 Salisbury MD
> April 27, 28 Norlfolk VA
> May 19, 19 Danville VA
> June 1, 2 Lincolnton NC (maybe)
> July 27, 28 Stevensville MD
> Aug 24, 25 New Holland PA
> Sept 14, 15 Snow Shoe WV
> Sept 21, 22 New Market VA (Bill's Grill vs Gary's BBQ)
> Sept 28, 29 Clarence NY (just to hang with the yankee boyz)
> Oct 26, 27 Lynchburg TN



We'll see you in NY as well.  Might also do New Holland depending upon catering gigs.  Just look for the BIG Klose.


----------



## chris1237

Here are a few I am thinking of doing

Cabales, hamburg pa maybe
Bel air maybe
New Holland defentaly 
Maybe another comp 
Hoping to get in 2-3 
Also going to try and become a CBJ. Would also like to find some teams to help out in comps I will not be able to do.

Chris


----------



## BigGQ

I notice noone mentioned Myrtle Beach in the spring.  What you scared of?


----------



## Captain Morgan

April 20-21, 2007
*Smoke on the Beach
PO Box 31063
Myrtle Beach, SC 29588
Contact: Jack Thompson, 843-665-9544



August 31-September 01, 2007
*Smoke on the Beach a part of Beach,Boogie and Barbeque
Myrtle Beach, SC
Contact: Holly McMillan; 843-916-7239 www.sunfunfestival.com/
Contact: Jack Thompson, 843-665-9544 or
E-Mail: Kenny Craven


http://www.omarshrine.com/Programs/Smok ... fault.aspx


----------



## Captain Morgan

wasn't sure if last springs results had been posted yet, so here ya go..

Smoke on the Beach Apr 06

Myrtle Beach, SC



# Name Score 
994 Captain Morgan 48.08 
986 R&R Cookers 46.80 
989 Swinetime 46.73 
982 Backwoods Cookers 46.65 
990 Boogies BBQ 46.50 
972 JT BBQ 46.35 
979 Cooktenders 45.84 
995 BBQ 4 U 45.78 
967 Robo Smokers 45.66 
978 No Bones About it 45.45 
988 Q 2 U 45.15 
983 Palmetto Cookers 44.71 
973 Standars Brothers 44.70 
969 Omar Volunteers 44.40 
987 FatBack & PorkHeads 44.16 
975 Wendell Kurtz 44.10 
968 HOME BOYZ 43.95 
984 HOG TIED BBQ 43.58 
981 Alveron Cookers 43.43 
974 Ormars 500 43.42 
985 Rock n Pig 43.28 
970 Jay's at Little River 43.20 
991 Deep Chatham Cookers 42.84 
993 Redneck Cookers 42.23 
971 Out House 2 41.58 
976 SOUTHERN QUE N STEW 40.80 
977 RoadKill Grill Team 40.65 
996 PARROT HEAD COOKERS 40.28 
980 BUTT BURNER 37.73 
992 CHUCK WAGON 36.30 




 [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice noone mentioned Myrtle Beach in the spring.  What you scared of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTB is not on the KCBS schedule...where can we get the information for the spring and fall contests? Tell us please "Cappy"...... :?:  :?:
Click to expand...


Thats because its not a real competiton.  Just kidding Cappy.


----------



## BigGQ

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Screamin Nite Hog":1c20y48z]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice noone mentioned Myrtle Beach in the spring.  What you scared of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTB is not on the KCBS schedule...where can we get the information for the spring and fall contests? Tell us please "Cappy"...... :?:  :?:
Click to expand...


Thats because its not a real competiton.  Just kidding Cappy.[/quote:1c20y48z]

I hear your fingers talking on the keyboard.  Why don't you come to MB and let your Q do the talking?


----------



## LarryWolfe

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Screamin Nite Hog":31n8qmrq]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice noone mentioned Myrtle Beach in the spring.  What you scared of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTB is not on the KCBS schedule...where can we get the information for the spring and fall contests? Tell us please "Cappy"...... :?:  :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because its not a real competiton.  Just kidding Cappy.
Click to expand...


I hear your fingers talking on the keyboard.  Why don't you come to MB and let your Q do the talking?[/quote:31n8qmrq]

Cause he foils his butts!   [smilie=thumbdown2.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1uuz28p2][quote="Screamin Nite Hog":1uuz28p2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice noone mentioned Myrtle Beach in the spring.  What you scared of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTB is not on the KCBS schedule...where can we get the information for the spring and fall contests? Tell us please "Cappy"...... :?:  :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because its not a real competiton.  Just kidding Cappy.
Click to expand...


I hear your fingers talking on the keyboard.  Why don't you come to MB and let your Q do the talking?[/quote:1uuz28p2]

Cause he foils his butts!   [smilie=thumbdown2.gif][/quote:1uuz28p2]

Ah Larry, how many KCBS contests have you won?  John Atkins and Richard Middleton got 5th in pork at the AR open and they used plastic wrap instead of foil.  The results are the same as foiling.  It helps hold that beutiful moister in the meat instead of letting it drop to the bottom of your smoker.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3ip31qj8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ip31qj8][quote="Screamin Nite Hog":3ip31qj8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice noone mentioned Myrtle Beach in the spring.  What you scared of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTB is not on the KCBS schedule...where can we get the information for the spring and fall contests? Tell us please "Cappy"...... :?:  :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because its not a real competiton.  Just kidding Cappy.
Click to expand...


I hear your fingers talking on the keyboard.  Why don't you come to MB and let your Q do the talking?[/quote:3ip31qj8]

Cause he foils his butts!   [smilie=thumbdown2.gif][/quote:3ip31qj8]



Ah Larry, how many KCBS contests have you won?  John Atkins and Richard Middleton got 5th in pork at the AR open and they used plastic wrap instead of foil.  The results are the same as foiling.  It helps hold that *beutiful moister* *(slow down Bill)* in the meat instead of letting it drop to the bottom of your smoker.[/quote:3ip31qj8]

I haven't won any..............how many have you "won", not placed, but won in butts?  Inquiring minds would like to know??  I think BW was right you need to hose down, you're awful touchy lately!  


Why you wanna bring other people into your fight??  But, you mention they wrap their butts and came in 5th.................I bet the ones that won didn't foil!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] 

Nothing wrong with foiling when resting, but foiling a butt while cooking is like kissing your sister, it's just wrong.  Foiling butts while cooking is just letting the meat boil in fat!  

Lighten up Bill, I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Dito Larry.  I LUVS ya even if you dont foil.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I haven't won any..............*how many have you "won", not placed, but won in butts? * Inquiring minds would like to know??  I think BW was right you need to hose down, you're awful touchy lately!








			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Dito Larry.  I LUVS ya even if you dont foil.



But I'm still waiting for you to answer my question above????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

None.  How many have you won?     Opps sorry, I forgot.  You dont compete in KCBS contests. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> None.  How many have you won?     Opps sorry, I forgot.  *You dont compete in KCBS contests*. :roll:



You brought it up Bill, not me!  I just wanted it to be known, you *do* compete KCBS and haven't won any.  I *don't* compete in KCBS and haven't won any!  See where I'm going with this????  Foil away!   [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":m8302u67]None.  How many have you won?     Opps sorry, I forgot.  *You dont compete in KCBS contests*. :roll:



You brought it up Bill, not me!  I just wanted it to be known, you *do* compete KCBS and haven't won any.  I *don't* compete in KCBS and haven't won any!  See where I'm going with this????  Foil away!   [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif][/quote:m8302u67]

I would still like to point out that I have at least won money and have placed with my pork.  Where does that leave you Larry?  No place, keep on loosing that moister.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":751liymx][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":751liymx]None.  How many have you won?     Opps sorry, I forgot.  *You dont compete in KCBS contests*. :roll:



You brought it up Bill, not me!  I just wanted it to be known, you *do* compete KCBS and haven't won any.  I *don't* compete in KCBS and haven't won any!  See where I'm going with this????  Foil away!   [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif][/quote:751liymx]

I would still like to point out that I have at least won money and have placed with my pork.  Where does that leave you Larry?  No place, keep on loosing that moister.[/quote:751liymx]

You my friend are not makin' a valud point.  You's compet on a reglar bases and "place"!  I don't compet on a reglar bases!  So's I guess's dat leave me as not failin' as many times as you done did!  Ifin' you be happy wit turnin' in yo greasy soggy foiled poke, din more power's to ya!  Ifin' you like to cuntinu failin' dat is................. you reminds me of dat ole' billy goat "Gary" me and da wurden done raise from when it wuz still nibblin' on the wurdens teat!  I dun luved dat Gary to death, but he was as stubborn as dat ole mule "Puff" we had.  Dat damned Puffed wuld try to eat a cottonpiken ear of corn through dat chain linked fence.  He's spend days an dat damn mule never wuld realiz he wasn't gunna be able to eat da corn through da fence.  Like you ain't neva gunna win foilin' yo poke!  Color me wrong but I'd rekomend you just might as well cook ya a big ole picnic, dats what we like and we's luv em'.  No foilin' necessary eider, as do days just as lean as da wurden was da day I met her.  Now she's dun plumped up a bit now and maybe she could use a lil' of dat dare foil you be puttin' on yo poke. 

Cool down big fella, I known a many a firefighters in my day and know how sensitive ya'll are when you compare hoses and you come up showt.  Just hose yoself down and you be startin' to feel mo betta wonce da goosebumps goes away.  

Wheelchair


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":xosm1512][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":xosm1512]None.  How many have you won?     Opps sorry, I forgot.  *You dont compete in KCBS contests*. :roll:



You brought it up Bill, not me!  I just wanted it to be known, you *do* compete KCBS and haven't won any.  I *don't* compete in KCBS and haven't won any!  See where I'm going with this????  Foil away!   [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif][/quote:xosm1512]

I would still like to point out that I have at least won money and have placed with my pork.  Where does that leave you Larry?  No place, keep on loosing that *moister*.[/quote:xosm1512]

On mo thang I dun meant to ax you.  How in da hell do you lose "moister"?


----------



## wittdog

Why don't you guys do that contest at the Summer Bash..blind tasting....have the Q4U crew judge


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> alright boys.  it's not like you guys live on opposite sides of the country.  what do you say we have a little ourselves a little contest...  pork, chicken and chefs choice... AND I'M THE JUDGE.   [smilie=a_jester.gif]
> 
> i would also include brisket and ribs but you both ruin briskets with foil and you both use the same rub/sauce on your ribs.   :P



NO WE DON'T USE THE SAME SAUCE!!!!  One base ingredient is the same, other than that, it's way different!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Summer bash is cool with me.  I plan on being there.  Last I heard, Larry isnt planning on attending.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2opdxcnj]alright boys.  it's not like you guys live on opposite sides of the country.  what do you say we have a little ourselves a little contest...  pork, chicken and chefs choice... AND I'M THE JUDGE.   [smilie=a_jester.gif]
> 
> i would also include brisket and ribs but you both ruin briskets with foil and you both use the same rub/sauce on your ribs.   :P



NO WE DON'T USE THE SAME SAUCE!!!!  One base ingredient is the same, other than that, it's way different![/quote:2opdxcnj]

Not when it comes to butts.  I use my own rub.


----------



## wittdog

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":il32nrw9][quote="brian j":il32nrw9]alright boys.  it's not like you guys live on opposite sides of the country.  what do you say we have a little ourselves a little contest...  pork, chicken and chefs choice... AND I'M THE JUDGE.   [smilie=a_jester.gif]
> 
> i would also include brisket and ribs but you both ruin briskets with foil and you both use the same rub/sauce on your ribs.   :P



NO WE DON'T USE THE SAME SAUCE!!!!  One base ingredient is the same, other than that, it's way different![/quote:il32nrw9]

Not when it comes to butts.  I use my own rub.[/quote:il32nrw9]
I would hope you rub your own butt.....  
Come on now guys...to much hostility of late around here....Greg doesn't like it .......it scares off the newbies....


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2f8at5oa][quote="brian j":2f8at5oa]alright boys.  it's not like you guys live on opposite sides of the country.  what do you say we have a little ourselves a little contest...  pork, chicken and chefs choice... AND I'M THE JUDGE.   [smilie=a_jester.gif]
> 
> i would also include brisket and ribs but you both ruin briskets with foil and you both use the same rub/sauce on your ribs.   :P



NO WE DON'T USE THE SAME SAUCE!!!!  One base ingredient is the same, other than that, it's way different![/quote:2f8at5oa]

*Not when it comes to butts.  I use my own rub*.[/quote:2f8at5oa]

Another reason for your paltry "placings"!  You're like that Billy Goat, hard headed and stinky "Butt"!  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2jwswoiy][quote="Larry Wolfe":2jwswoiy][quote="brian j":2jwswoiy]alright boys.  it's not like you guys live on opposite sides of the country.  what do you say we have a little ourselves a little contest...  pork, chicken and chefs choice... AND I'M THE JUDGE.   [smilie=a_jester.gif]
> 
> i would also include brisket and ribs but you both ruin briskets with foil and you both use the same rub/sauce on your ribs.   :P



NO WE DON'T USE THE SAME SAUCE!!!!  One base ingredient is the same, other than that, it's way different![/quote:2jwswoiy]

*Not when it comes to butts.  I use my own rub*.[/quote:2jwswoiy]

Another reason for your paltry "placings"!  You're like that Billy Goat, hard headed and stinky "Butt"!  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif][/quote:2jwswoiy]

At least they place.


----------



## cflatt

since it looks like I may have a return to TN in my eminant future, what would be a few comps to come and witness ? my daughter is really wanting to compete , me, her, my brother (squint on here) and possibly my dad...not sure we're ready for that, but getting to see Brian J in action last summer was enough for her to want to jump right in. any suggestions ? If it all works out I will be only about 1.5 hours from lynchburg, I know I want to see the competition at the Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> now come on larry...  i'm still hearing nothing but from talk from you.
> summer bash or pick another date.  either that our your yellow and i'm out of a feast.



I'm game Brian.  If I spend the night at the Bash, we can do it there.  If not we can get together somewhere else, I don't care.   Hell I might just bring a bag of year old que and use that!  I'd say my odds are still very good!  Especially against old foiled pork!!   [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]


----------



## Gary in VA

ok you two... calm down

Bill.. you are arguing a moot point... cause I is the one in charge of butts on this here team....  unless you want to trade butts for briskets???

and .. this boy dont foil butts...!!


Sorry buddy!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Just to set the record straight, Bill and I are kidding around!  This is certainly not an argument!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just to set the record straight, Bill and I are kidding around!  This is certainly not an argument!



Yeah, what Larry said.  Besides, he cant help it if he has pit envy.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":u1k6vkxp]Just to set the record straight, Bill and I are kidding around!  This is certainly not an argument!



Yeah, what Larry said.  Besides, he cant help it if he has pit envy.[/quote:u1k6vkxp]

Oh yeah, I wanna stay up all night tending to my fire like you! But I cant handle staying up all night.  You know Bill, I have to go back to the hotel and get my rest.    [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif]


----------



## Diva Q

what a pissing contest. 

pfft.

Testosterone flying everywhere. 

LOL and they say women have mood swings.


----------



## wittdog

Is it PC to have a dancing cow in a post about pork? [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ

wittdog said:
			
		

> Is it PC to have a dancing cow in a post about pork? [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]



I think not.


----------



## wittdog

Much Mo better


----------



## Unity

wittdog said:
			
		

> Is it PC to have a dancing cow in a post about pork? [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]


Cows have reason to rejoice when it's pigs instead of cows being eaten.  

--John  8) 
(The bovine political action committee helps to support this board.  )


----------



## Diva Q




----------



## Captain Morgan

Let's get this back on topic.



Smoke on the Beach Apr 06 

Myrtle Beach, SC 



# Name Score 
994 Captain Morgan 48.08 
986 R&R Cookers 46.80 
989 Swinetime 46.73 
982 Backwoods Cookers 46.65 
990 Boogies BBQ 46.50 
972 JT BBQ 46.35 
979 Cooktenders 45.84 
995 BBQ 4 U 45.78 
967 Robo Smokers 45.66 
978 No Bones About it 45.45 
988 Q 2 U 45.15 
983 Palmetto Cookers 44.71 
973 Standars Brothers 44.70 
969 Omar Volunteers 44.40 
987 FatBack & PorkHeads 44.16 
975 Wendell Kurtz 44.10 
968 HOME BOYZ 43.95 
984 HOG TIED BBQ 43.58 
981 Alveron Cookers 43.43 
974 Ormars 500 43.42 
985 Rock n Pig 43.28 
970 Jay's at Little River 43.20 
991 Deep Chatham Cookers 42.84 
993 Redneck Cookers 42.23 
971 Out House 2 41.58 
976 SOUTHERN QUE N STEW 40.80 
977 RoadKill Grill Team 40.65 
996 PARROT HEAD COOKERS 40.28 
980 BUTT BURNER 37.73 
992 CHUCK WAGON 36.30


----------



## Kloset BBQR

All Cabela's Cookoff's - Cancelled!


----------



## jminion1

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> All Cabela's Cookoff's - Cancelled!



I'm not surprised.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Jim, do you have any insight into this or better yet inside information that you can share.  Some of us on this board competed in the Dundee contest and enjoyed it very much.  Sad to see it go away.


----------



## jminion1

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Jim, do you have any insight into this or better yet inside information that you can share.  Some of us on this board competed in the Dundee contest and enjoyed it very much.  Sad to see it go away.



yes I will PM you.


----------



## WalterSC

brian j said:
			
		

> uh, cappy... this is about '07, not '06. [smilie=a_hrm.gif]




What ever the year the title stays in SC no matter who has to get it , and thats a fact !!! The rest of yall dont stand a chance,


----------



## Thom Emery

I have one next weekend


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2tdz0mvn]All Cabela's Cookoff's - Cancelled!



Didn't they do the same thing last year? Then they sponcered some?[/quote:2tdz0mvn]

No, last year they dramatically cut back on the number of comps from 10 to 3 (Dundee, MI, Hamburg, PA, and Kansas City).  This year they cancelled the remaining three.


----------

